# Baby safe... baby proof finishing



## dbagpiper (Mar 7, 2011)

Just finished making a high-chair for my 9 mo. old daughter (got the design from Google image search and the dimensions by creating a cardboard mock-up). I used 3/4" ash for the frame and 1/2" Baltic Ply for seats, tray and back.

I am trying to determine the best finish for this project. The most important things to consider in this finish are: 
1) Safety (non-toxic as babies eat everything) 
2) Scratch & stain resistant.

I like using tongue oil and am leaning that way, but I don't know if this will be the best stain / water resistant solution for the tray; even with successive thick coats. Advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've always thought that varnish was not toxic once it was dry. There are those that will jump all over me like a fat kid on a Smartie if I'm wrong, but that is what I have always thought. It is strong, durable, stain resistant and just darned nice looking. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

I used this on the baby bed I made http://www.woodcraft.com/Category/2083235/Water-Based-Varnishes.aspx

I too was concerned about being eaten, but after some research and asking around i found out it is only toxic in the liquid form. Once it is fully cured (after 24 hours) it is totally safe.

BTW, Nice work on the chair, that's something that will be around for years to come. Also a little stain here and a little stain there will only add memories and character to you high chair.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Holy crap!!  I was so busy being a smart guy with the "fat kid on a smartie" comment that I totally forgot to mention how great your high chair is. Fantastic work. It looks great and there a little someone who seems to like it too. She's adorable.
Ken


----------



## dbagpiper (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the input and comments. There is actually just a little more to the chair than in this picture (foot-rest, cross bar and seat-belt for safety), I just needed my little model to make sure I had the measurements and proportions right.

Still may do a little decorative work to it before applying the finish but with this little monkey competing for the food on my plate, I need to get her off my lap and into that chair (uncanny speed in such a little thing)!

Will post the finished product once completed. Thanks again. Oh, and nice shop Ken! I've always admired anyone with the discipline to keep a shop that organized.:thumbsup:

Aribest;
Jake


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Most any finish is non-toxic once dry, so long as thee is no lead in it.


----------



## Dmand (Jun 8, 2011)

that's a nice chair :icon_smile:


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

what about using butcher block finish or salad bowl finish? it is food safe, water safe, and easy to re-apply after she outgrows it.


----------



## potatojudge (Jul 30, 2011)

Shellac is probably the safest finish I know of. Get dewaxed clear shellac flakes, mix it yourself and when it dries there should be nothing but pure shellac on the wood.

www.[B]fda[/B].gov/ohrms/DOCKETS/dailys/03/.../89n-0106-let0003-vol1.pdf

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shellac#Uses


----------



## Thriftyjc (Jun 16, 2011)

That's a really nice chair! I would have liked to build something like that for my kids but they're both past that stage now. Thanks for sharing and looking forward to seeing the finished product!


Jason


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

That is a really nice high chair.

As I recall, and this is really going back to when my brother was that age. (He starts collecting SS next year.) His high chair had a bare wood tray. My mother would wipe it with (drug store) mineral oil. It is not a curing oil. I've also been told that walnut oil from the grocery store is also a good finish and should last longer than the mineral oil.

Now the bad news.

Children usually have the ability to screw up a steel ball with a rubber mallet until the fourth or fifth grade.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Design for "drunks,old folks and children"...........the latter can really put the test to a design.

The story's I could tell.........ranging from "bigwheels" doin continuous drivebys on raised panel Dado's.....using plastic snow dishes on a VERY formal set of stairs....climbing on priceless 18th cent family antiques to show-off to their brothers,ect,ect,ect.,sheeeesh,BW


----------

